# Dutchie puppies



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Anne start whelping at 15.00 hr (gmt +1), ´till now 4 males and 1 female










Here are more pics


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Selena!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful picture of Anne and her little one  The others are very nice also  Keep us updated on the count :wink:


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

That picture is adorable!!! Beautiful dogs! Congrats on the new litter


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

selena do you have a website? I know someone who might be interested in one of your Dutchie puppies..

molly


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena doesn't ship her pups to the US 

Congrats on the litter Selena! This is puppy month for sure.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> This is puppy month for sure.


It is, isn't it!?

Congrats!!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations, Selena. Please post more pictures of the litter when you get a chance.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> This is puppy month for sure.


Yeah, except for me! All the litters that I was interested in to be born this month to be ready in May either didn't happen or too few pups.  Hmmm...my parents are planning a trip to Europe in early summer as my brother just got his Army orders for Germany. Maybe they can sneak home a pup in their carry on... :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

this morning: 5 males and 3 females. I think she´s done, Dick thinks maybe 1 left. Will take her to the vet for a check-up.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Good size litter also for a first time!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Today´s picture...more to be found on the puppypage of the website :wink:


----------

